# Sky Multi-Room



## The Punter (15 May 2006)

Hi, is there any alternative to sky multiroom in the market. We currently have the sky+ package and I just want the to view other channels in another room.


----------



## tallpaul (15 May 2006)

An alternative would be to buy a second hand Sky box and dish. (Ebay usually have plenty of them. You can then pick up all BBC and ITV channels for free and use the old rabbits ears for the Irish stations.


----------



## DecB (13 Jun 2006)

tallpaul said:
			
		

> An alternative would be to buy a second hand Sky box and dish. (Ebay usually have plenty of them. You can then pick up all BBC and ITV channels for free and use the old rabbits ears for the Irish stations.


 
Do you not need an extra SKY card and would you not have to pay for this ?

Dec


----------



## roxy (14 Jun 2006)

Where would you get the 'rabbit ears' from?  What is correct name for them? We have an old Sky Box and a new Sky+ one. Would you not need another viewing card for the old box?


----------



## scuby (14 Jun 2006)

rabbits ears, can them them in argos, tv/etectrical store.... as for the card if u know anyone living in the uk, they can get extra viewing cards from sky for about £20, get them to send on over and u will pick up the free to air channels, bbc etc


----------



## MonsieurBond (14 Jun 2006)

The Punter said:
			
		

> Hi, is there any alternative to sky multiroom in the market. We currently have the sky+ package and I just want the to view other channels in another room.



You could buy a video sender - transmits the video signal wirelessly to nearby rooms. You won't get a HD signal over it but you should get a reasonably decent SD signal. Of course, you can only watch the same channels on your other TV as the main TV.


----------



## roxy (20 Jun 2006)

scuby said:
			
		

> rabbits ears, can them them in argos, tv/etectrical store.... as for the card if u know anyone living in the uk, they can get extra viewing cards from sky for about £20, get them to send on over and u will pick up the free to air channels, bbc etc


 

Great thanks. Do you think the viewing cards they have on ebay would be ok?


----------



## legend99 (20 Jun 2006)

Your old Sky box without any viewing card at all will pick up all BBC regional channels and ITV. They are free to anyone to pick up with a dish, You'll get lots of other crap channels too, shopping etc etc


----------

